

Berlin 1945 and today - chrtze
http://interaktiv.morgenpost.de/berlin-1945-2015/

======
gus_massa
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9492068](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9492068)
(168 points, 34 days ago, 43 comments)

It has a few comments about a similar project for Warsaw with links to the
videos.

